# 3-month Update



## EllsBells (Apr 7, 2021)

I've just passed my 3-month D-versary, so thought I'd post a progress update.

The good:

I have brought my sugars down to an average score of 5.9
I've lost 3 stone
My BMI now falls within the obese category - down from morbidly obese
I have lots more energy, no more brain fog and none of the diabetes symptoms I had in the Autumn.
My pants keep falling down

The bad:

Self-sabotaging by buying junk food and justifying it to myself. I'm not eating all of it but there is a constant trickle of naughtinesses in my shopping basket. I am worried about slipping back into old habits.
Snacking is creeping back in
Some weeks, I cannot stop the hunger pangs.
I'm probably still eating too many calories in a day (luckily fewer than I am using, at least for now)

The meh:

My hands are really cold, really dry and the skin is easily damaged. Without constant moisturising they crack and bleed. I also keep dropping and breaking things.
I still have a long weight loss journey ahead of me - about 5 1/2 stones more is the ultimate aim.
Remission is still possible but my pancreas has not magically reset itself after reaching the 15kg mark (35lbs). If I eat a chinese and don't exercise, my BG fasting levels are elevated for several days afterwards.
Weight loss is very hard work, once the weight water has come off.
The 3-month mark is when I usually ease up on things because it's something that is now routine. It  isn't.


----------



## adrian1der (Apr 7, 2021)

Great progress @EllsBells The weight loss is excellent and it is really good that you have more energy. My go to snacks are a chuck of cheese or, in extremis, pork scratchings. I had six stone to loss when I started but by setting little goals along the way I'm getting there having lost just short of 5st 10lbs.


----------



## EllsBells (Apr 7, 2021)

adrian1der said:


> Great progress @EllsBells The weight loss is excellent and it is really good that you have more energy. My go to snacks are a chuck of cheese or, in extremis, pork scratchings. I had six stone to loss when I started but by setting little goals along the way I'm getting there having lost just short of 5st 10lbs.


Thanks - I took a bag of pork scratchings and some individual cheese to drinks at my mate's garden last week because of you!


----------



## Vonny (Apr 7, 2021)

EllsBells said:


> Thanks - I took a bag of pork scratchings and some individual cheese to drinks at my mate's garden last week because of you!


Thank goodness I am not alone. The snacks for me are creeping back in the shape of pork scratching strips - I can't manage proper scratchings any more after an expensive trip to the dentist! But must cut them down to once a week max.


----------



## EllsBells (Apr 7, 2021)

Vonny said:


> Thank goodness I am not alone. The snacks for me are creeping back in the shape of pork scratching strips - I can't manage proper scratchings any more after an expensive trip to the dentist! But must cut them down to once a week max.


Yep. All thanks to our resident scratching-pusher!!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 30, 2021)

Well done on your amazing progress @EllsBells 

Really inspirational stuff, but grounded and real too.

Keep going!


----------

